# Moss covered drift wood question



## CherokeeNative (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning all and hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.

I purchased online a couple of moss covered drift woods from this site: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Moss_c15.htm

I am curious of how everyone treats their arrival of ordered plants/moss when the receive it before putting it into their tanks with CRS? Do you soak them in water and rinse before putting in the tank? Or do you just trust the company that you bought it from not to have bad things on it? I have ten new babies I don't want anything to happen to. TIA


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's good to find out whether your plants are originated emersed or submerged. I'll be more careful if they're emersed ones because some pesticide may be used - you may need to leave the plants in the water without any living creature for several weeks before using the plants in your tank especially sensitive shrimps tank.


----------



## CherokeeNative (Dec 15, 2012)

That's what I was thinking - that they needed to presoak for sometime before they are put in with my CRS. Thanks!!!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

By the way, if the plants are submerged ones, usually there's nothing to worry about unless you're scared of snails multiplying inside the tank. I am not aware of any farm using pesticide for submerged plants. 

Snails - it's hard to keep them out if the source contains snails. You may be able to reduce by removing the snails but the plants may still have their eggs attached. If you wait till the eggs are hatched, most probably you will still miss the tiny snails on the plants. I don't trust any snails killing chemical. Salt definitely does not help. Bleach may kill the plants.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (Dec 4, 2012)

I read a thread on another forum, where one guy swears by placing them in a quarantine container and pours the co2 to it to kill any unwanted critters. I believe the thread may have been on TPT forum if this interests you. I did recently get ramshorns from ss moss squares and they didn't show up for weeks after introducing them into my tanks. Wish i had zotzed them before putting them in my tanks now. I believe there are other methods of using potassium permangenate and H2O2 as well. You may want to keep an eye out for unwanted algaes too. As always....don't rush, quarantine and go from there. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

